# A pair of pre-war Colts.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

A 1931 Colt Super .38, and a 1941 Colt M1911A1.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------

